# Reviving Stale crackers?



## schoolgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought a box of saltine crackers and brought them home in put in the freezer. I had not ever done that before , but someone told me you can do it and it keeps them fresh. When I opened them up they are not real crisp. I don't want to throw them out,but what can I do to crisp them up again. I think I read you could freshen them up in the dehydrator. I have also read you can put in oven, but not sure at what temp and how long.

I'm sure someone can come up with an answer. You always do. Thanks, Faye


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss Faye..I would just put them on a cookie sheet....pop them in a 200* or so oven....and just try one every now and then. You'll know when they are like you want them.....

Have Fun!!


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 13, 2008)

I think for eating I would just get new crackers.... save the stale for a meatloaf or something.


----------



## rubiksolved (Nov 13, 2008)

maybe a noobie question... but why use stale crackers for meatloaf instead of crisp? it is a preference thing?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 13, 2008)

The crackers are for bulk and as a binder - they will be mixed with moist ingredients and will not be crisp once mixed with the other ingredients or baked. A good use for crackers that have lost their crispness.


----------



## schoolgirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Faye..I would just put them on a cookie sheet....pop them in a 200* or so oven....and just try one every now and then. You'll know when they are like you want them.....
> 
> Have Fun!!


This was more on the line of what I was thinking. I know I have read about doing this in the oven. Also, do any of you put cookies,crackers in the freezer when you buy them. This was the first time I had done this. My SIL says she does it all of the time.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 13, 2008)

Miss Faye....The wife sometimes puts homemade cookies in the freezer....Tightly sealed in a Zip Lock....They do fine for short periods of time....I don't see why you couldn't do the same thing with say a 1/2 Bag of --- Chips Ahoy.  We've never put crackers in the freezer...Opening only 1 sleeve at a time, they usually stay fresh until they are gone...

Enjoy!


----------

